# Housebreaking LGDs?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So if I get a livestock guardian dog and it lives outside exclusively, how will I be able to housebreak it since it is not supposed to come inside? I think it would be beneficial for it to know the rules of bathrooming for situations such as the vet and if for some unforeseen reason they would need to come inside. Any experiences?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't understand, are you keeping your dog inside part time? That's not a good idea in my opinion. First if they have bonded with your livestock, they will literally tear your house apart tying to get back to them. If you take them to a vet, well, if they have an accident there they are usually ok with it. 

These are working dogs first and foremost. While they make great family companions, and are loyal to a fault, they aren't lap dogs, well okay, mine thought they were. lol 

No really, I don't think you'll have a problem, if for some reason you bring one indoors for a spell, they are very very smart. I would be surprised if they soiled in the house. True story: My Kangal male used to "back" up to bushes on the trail and poop on them. That's how he marked his territory. So, if yours is a male and you have other inside dogs, then he may pee or worse poop to mark his territory.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> I don't understand, are you keeping your dog inside part time? That's not a good idea in my opinion. First if they have bonded with your livestock, they will literally tear your house apart tying to get back to them. If you take them to a vet, well, if they have an accident there they are usually ok with it.
> 
> These are working dogs first and foremost. While they make great family companions, and are loyal to a fault, they aren't lap dogs, well okay, mine thought they were. lol
> 
> No really, I don't think you'll have a problem, if for some reason you bring one indoors for a spell, they are very very smart.


Yes, they will be exclusively outside. I'm aware that that is all they will want to be. I've only ever had pet dogs, and I wasn't sure if house breaking was a necessary step, but it's good to hear that it's not. No wonder I couldn't find any information on it.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

You're in for a treat then.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I did not approve of doggy logs in goats lounging area. So when I shoveled them up I brought it to him growling "NO POOP!" It took a few times but he got the idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see any need for it. LGDs are meant to be outside with the stock 24/7. Not sure how housebreaking would be of any benefit? That means you'd have to keep the dog inside partially to even be able to train it to not go in the house and that would mean bonding to you and being away from its charges which is a big no no when it comes to LGDs. Most LGDs don't want to be in the house anyway. They are perfectly adapted to being outside and most would rather be outside. As for car rides and vet visits. The dog usually will hold it until it gets to the vet or back home, unless it's super nervous or something. In that case, you'd be doing different training. The vet won't care about pee or poop...that's in the job description.  LOL


----------

